# Reason number 927 to always keep your knives sharp....



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

...and at least one of them in your pocket at all times.

When it's 12:30 a.m. and you've just glued your fingers together with CA glue while trying to braid some wire (and youve already sprayed accelerator not realizing your fingers are also coated), it helps to have a very sharp knife in your pocket. Got them apart after 5 min of very careful slicing with no bloodshed....



 


Who needs debonder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

been there done that.

try gluing your legs and butt to a chair....don't ask.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> been there done that.
> 
> try gluing your legs and butt to a chair....don't ask.



now we have to know lol

edit: didn’t notice you posted a link to the other comment. Yikes! Shop bloopers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 17, 2019)

I thought fingernail polish remover, or lighter fluid would dissolve CA? When ever I've gotten CA glue on my skin it burns. Once burned enough to raise a blister.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeez you guys, not one person asked why I was braiding wire, or if Marc got his flower pot successfully glued together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok, I'll play your silly game, (does best Ed McMahon impersonation) Why were you braiding wire? And oh, by the way, did Marc get his flower pot glued together?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

For a Christmas project. 



I have no idea if Marc got his pot glued.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

Needed some halos for angels I'm making for Christmas, couldnt find anything that worked, so got some bronze 24ga wire and braiding my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Jeez you guys, not one person asked why I was braiding wire, or if Marc got his flower pot successfully glued together.



Well, I did get it glued together. It lasted, and is still doing good.
What were you making braids for? 

Pix?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nothing finished quite yet. Angel body is done, working on wings right now. Should have the first one done tomorrow and will shoot some pics then.

BTW, can someone with a time machine send me back a couple of weeks so I have a chance to finish Christmas gifts in time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2019)

Acetone, the main ingredient in nail polish remover, is the best solvent for CA I’m pretty sure. Still...having a sharp knife always a good idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh, and what are the other 926 reasons? You made a list!?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

trc65 said:


> BTW, can someone with a time machine send me back a couple of weeks so I have a chance to finish Christmas gifts in time?



Gotta talk to Doc Brown about that....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh, and what are the other 926 reasons? You made a list!?


1. Clipping fingernails
2. Picking your teeth
3. Cleaning your fingernails
4. Cutting clamshell packaging
5. Playing five finger fillet
6. Cleaning a fresh kill
7. Cutting open a bale of hay
8. Cutting the dangling thread on a sweater
9. Tightening the screw on your eyeglasses
10. .....

I could go on, but have projects to try and finish......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> been there done that.
> 
> try gluing your legs and butt to a chair....don't ask.



I had forgotten about that. And I laughed all over again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I had forgotten about that. And I laughed all over again.



I didn't forget. But I did laugh again. It's funny now. But man that was a pain in the butt.
Ha!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2019)

Here is a preview pic of a couple of the bodies and the wire. Patterned after Nick Cooks Angels. I think it was originally published in _Amerian Woodturer_ 2004 and reprinted by AAW on their webpage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2019)

very minimalist looking. I like. 
I braided some copper wire before. I put one end in a vice. No glue. Then just braided and cut the vice squished end off after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 18, 2019)

Tim, does the wire have to be braided??.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2019)

trc65 said:


> 1. Clipping fingernails
> *2. Picking your teeth*
> 3. Cleaning your fingernails
> 4. Cutting clamshell packaging
> ...


Don't mix up the order of these two!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, does the wire have to be braided??.............. Jerry (in Tucson)



No, I just like the look that I got with the loose braid. All it will be is a simple ring that will sit on the head. Could have used solid copper 12 or 14 ga, but wanted more of a bronze color. Also figured solid wire, if not shaped perfectly would look off.

This is 22 ga " art wire" that is normally used for stringing beads. Coating on wire should prevent discoloration in future.


----------

